# !!!



## bullyghost (Aug 17, 2008)

We have been doing the yard haunt for the past (2) years, and each year it gets a little bigger (and better:jol

I ran across this site and it is fun to see a bunch of people who love Halloween as much as we do!

Cant wait for this year...and it's on a Friday!!!! Last year we had about 400 kiddos...this year I am expecting a BAZILLION!

Great site full of creative ideas!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard! I hope you don't get stuck with half a bazillion pieces of candy. lol


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Bullyghost! Another North Texan... if you're into monster mud or want to give it a go, we're having a make and take at the end of the month. We've got a thread going in the gathering and events section.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

welcome! Great to see another haunter, also We love pictures!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome BG.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Howdy Tex.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome bullyghost. 

Be sure to check out the M-n-T thread.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome bullyghost


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

howdy BullyGhost!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay Awhile


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome and keep up the haunt


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome! Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Mixitup (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, the more the Scarier.


----------

